# Fun @ Westy



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Took the girls out to the Westminster Open Space today for a 2 hour hike. This is probably our favorite dog park to visit in and around Denver. It's over 400 acres of Open Space that's an off leash dog park


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Rest of the photos can be seen here...
Jon D Atwood's Photos - Fun @ Westy | Facebook


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW! I wish I had something like that here. Your girls are lucky...

BTW, I just cannot get enough of Shiloh!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

What wonderful shots! What kind of camera takes such great action photos? I love the ear set of your brindle dane! She is very expressive. Love her coloring against the goldenrod....!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> WOW! I wish I had something like that here. Your girls are lucky...
> 
> BTW, I just cannot get enough of Shiloh!! She is beautiful!!


We're definitely fortunate to have something like that here. The only real downfall is that there are rattlesnakes out there

Thanks :biggrin: She's a pain but we love her <3



redspoo said:


> What wonderful shots! What kind of camera takes such great action photos? I love the ear set of your brindle dane! She is very expressive. Love her coloring against the goldenrod....!


Thanks!! I'm really enjoying having a good camera. I've only been learning with it a couple of weeks now. I'm using the Nikon D40
D40 | Digitutor | Global Site | Nikon Imaging

Yeah, we LOVE LOVE LOVE Akasha's ears :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous place to go for a walk/hike! I am so jealous! Great pics. I love the Dane girls with their backpacks. Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Great pictures Jon! The girls looked like they had a lot of fun (as always). Love Bailey & Akasha lookin' all official with their packs! I'm getting a mental picture of them packing them themselves with what they think are doggie essentials. Treats, balls, toys, treats, etc. :biggrin: 

My favorite one is this one:


jdatwood said:


>


Where's Emmy??


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures! The colors are soooo intense.................and the dogs are having fun, fun, fun..


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Where's Emmy??


She was left at home to keep the foster Dane Sheba company since she has ZERO recall and this particular off leash area is 400+ acres of open space. We are working with Sheba on her recall but its a slow process LOL

Plus Emmy has horrible hip dysplasia and gets super sore when she goes for long hikes like this so I try and limit how often she comes. She loves to run but just wears herself ragged and then is in a lot of pain the next day :frown:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow...those are some awesome pics!!! I really love that one with the goldenrod...the focus on it is awesome!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

WOW, gorgeous shots! What kind of lens did you use? I have a Canon Rebel XT with just the kit lens but I'm looking for something better.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> WOW, gorgeous shots! What kind of lens did you use? I have a Canon Rebel XT with just the kit lens but I'm looking for something better.


Thanks! I was shooting with this lens
Nikon 55-200mm VR


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, such a great place, and I'm with the rest of the group, the most amazing pictures. I like the one where it looks like they are trying to get treats out of the pack!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome pics! I'm jealous of your camera!!

I used to live in Westminster, neat area. :biggrin:


----------

